# Woher bekomme ich einen Blizzard Rahmen?



## guvnr (6. September 2009)

Hey,
der Titel sagt's eigentlich schon. Bin in eine ziemlich unsteinige Gegend gezogen und habe mich nach Jahren des vollgefederten Daseins mit der Idee des Hardtails angefreundet. Stahl muss es sein. Und mit moderner Geometrie (80-100mm Gabel mit steilem Lenkwinkel). Die Blizzard-Lackierung in Blau/weiss rot/weiss oder schwarz/weiss ist auch einfach geil. Wo in Deutschland kann ich guenstig einen neuen Rahmen kriegen? In UK gibt's einige Anbieter (299-499 Pfund), aber vielleicht kann man ja mal einen ansaessigen Bike Shop unterstuetzen, wo man schon Kanadisch kauft...oder gibt's irgendwo frische gebrauchte (in 18")?
tausend Dank!
kai


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2009)

CRC ist doch gut, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guvnr (6. September 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> CRC ist doch gut, wo ist das Problem?



und wer ist CRC?


----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2009)

Das hier ist crc:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/

Aber dafür extra nen Thread? Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## guvnr (6. September 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das hier ist crc:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
> 
> Aber dafür extra nen Thread? Ich weiß nicht...



oops, crc...klar. Sorry, das daemmerte mir auch gerade.

Sorry, dass ich Deinen teuren server-space mit ueberfluessigen theads verpeste...

o.k., aber eh das hier grantig wird, eine kleine Erklaerung: Den thread gibt's aus folgendem Grunde:

Bei CRC und anderen online-Anbietern im web zu bestellen, ist grundsaetzlich in Ordnung und ich will das nicht verurteilen. Aber bevor ich dort bestelle, checke ich generell erst einmal, ob ein klassischer 'walk-in-store' vielleicht ein Produkt anbietet, was ich suche. Eine Antwort auf den thread haette also sein koennen:'Der Jupp aus Meppen hat noch ein paar im Angebot...'. Und dann waere ich sogar bereit, ein paar Kroeten mehr zu bezahlen (aber auch nicht viel mehr, um ehrlich zu sein). 
Ich habe ein paar Jahre in den USA gelebt und bin dort mit ner Menge Leuten aus Bike Shops befreundet. Diese shops koennen in der Regel die online-Anbieter nicht unterbieten und gehen infolge unserer Pfennigfuchserei zugrunde. Das mag man sehen wie man will, ich mag echte Bike shops und wuerde das gerne aufhalten. Und deswegen frage ich kurz nach Alternativen, bevor ich mir etwas von CRC oder Wiggle schicken lasse. Wenn es die nicht gibt, bestelle ich auch bei den grossen online-Anbietern. Dies soll kein Verhaltenscodex fuer andere sein, sondern einfach nur meine Vorgehensweise. 
Somit koennen wir den thread jetzt schliessen...
cheers
kai


----------

